# Melbourne's 2012 Good Beer Week



## parktho (24/3/12)

It's coming up again. Just wondering if people had any plans. http://goodbeerweek.com/

I'm in Brisbane and I'm looking at going down for the first weekend. They've got an event running over the first weekend - The Great Australasian Beer SpecTAPular - $35 entry, awesome array of beers, some presentations... I will also use the opportunity to crawl some of the pubs hosting state-specific 'Pint of Origin' displays which are running all week. Looking at a bit over $150 for flights at the moment. Probably hostel-it-up somewhere central. 

Thomas.


----------



## Ross (24/3/12)

Flights, hotel, & most events all booked  

Fying down on Saturday 12th & returning Saturday 19th.
Booked Brewers & Chewers, Tap specTAPular, Bull & raven Cask Off, Evening with Cantillon, AIBA awards dinner & tasting following day.

Should be a great week.

cheers Ross


----------



## Wolfy (24/3/12)

parktho said:


> They've got an event running over the first weekend - The Great Australasian Beer SpecTAPular - $35 entry, awesome array of beers, some presentations...


A reminder that people can also volunteer to help for a session, and get entry to a session of their choice for free: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=62946


----------



## jayahhdee (24/3/12)

Got my ticket to GABS and planning on getting tix to Beer Lovers Guide to Extreme Beers, Home Brewer to Pro Brewer, a as of yet not chosen dinner and I'll be at the G&G System Wars.


----------



## /// (24/3/12)

Have a gig at The Rainbow on the Tuesday, out friday morning, no interest for the Awards dinner though, $185 would feed how many disadvantaged kids? 

Will be a fun time none the less,

Scotty


----------



## jayse (25/3/12)

I'll be there for the 18th and 19th at the very least but a chance to come over earlier.


----------



## manticle (25/3/12)

Should be at a few events doing some reviews. Not yet sure which ones.

Anyone at the same event as me should feel free to say hello unless you hate me.


----------



## winkle (26/3/12)

If everything works in my favour I'm in from the 15th to the 19th


----------



## Andrew (26/3/12)

Have a gig at The Rainbow on the Tuesday, out friday morning, no interest for the Awards dinner though, $185 would feed how many disadvantaged kids?

Will be a fun time none the less,

Scotty 
Hey /// Scotty,
Plenty of us feel the same.
After forking out $150 per entry, plus the cost of getting the entries over to Melbourne (and judged kegs back), the cost of the awards dinner is a bit steep. And everyone I know who went to last years' dinner weren't very impressed by the tweeting diva's attempts at mc.
Don't be surprised if a 'bring a slab/alternative dinner' for breweries gets organised for Thursday night.
Cheers,
Gareth Andrews


----------



## JestersDarts (26/3/12)

Plans have changed - I am able to go to Melbourne in May for this!

Where do I start? I need an itinerary!


----------



## nate2g (27/3/12)

Should be over for this, well for GABS at least.

Just need to get my ass in gear and book flights B)


----------



## jayse (27/3/12)

JestersDarts said:


> Plans have changed - I am able to go to Melbourne in May for this!
> 
> Where do I start? I need an itinerary!



Hey jack it will be awesome if we get the same plane over as I can sing out Hi Jack!


----------



## winkle (27/3/12)

nate2g said:


> Should be over for this, well for GABS at least.
> 
> Just need to get my ass in gear and book flights B)



Hope we can catch up for a beer or two Nate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (30/3/12)

This flyer arrived in my email via a mailing list (see attachment below).
--------------------
*AIBAs World Of Beer - Tastings from Around the Globe* (aka: AIBA Consumer Tasting)

From Belgium to Brazil, Fiji to France, New Zealand to Norway and Victoria to Western Australia, AIBAs World of Beer will take beer lovers on a tour of the globe with the opportunity to taste some 500 packaged lagers, ales, pilsners, porters and stouts entered into the 2012 Australian International Beer Awards.

Celebrating its 20th year, the AIBA is the preeminent showcase of premium beer and brewing excellence in the Asia Pacific Region with AIBAs World of Beer bringing the best international brews for public tasting to Australian shores for the first time.

Where: The Atrium, Federation Square, When: Friday May 18, 2012. 4.00 PM 8.00 PM, Tickets: $40.00 presale. Limited tickets available at the door $45.00
http://www.beerawards.com/index.asp
--------------------
If you're not yet interested, watch the first 10secs of the video on page above.  

View attachment AIBA__s_World_of_Beer_information_for_email.pdf


----------



## insane_rosenberg (30/3/12)

> AIBA’s World Of Beer - Tastings from Around the Globe (aka: AIBA Consumer Tasting)



Does this replace the Beer and Brewing expo that wasn't held last year? I recall that being associated with the AIBA?

I really missed the expo last year. The two years before that were a blast!

Edit: Quote


----------



## Wolfy (30/3/12)

Shane R said:


> Does this replace the Beer and Brewing expo that wasn't held last year? I recall that being associated with the AIBA?
> 
> I really missed the expo last year. The two years before that were a blast!


I think there is a similar 'Beer and Brewing' thing this year - run by IBD (or something) - there is a thread about it somewhere on here, the Sunday event is for Craft (home) Brewers.

I assume the AIBA event replaces the almost farcical _free-beer-in-a-trough_ scenario at the one day Expo they had at Young and Jacksons (last year, or the year before - whichever one I attended).


----------



## insane_rosenberg (30/3/12)

Wolfy said:


> the almost farcical _free-beer-in-a-trough_ scenario



That sounds right!  

But the one I'm thinking of was Fed Square 2010 and Showgrounds 2009.


----------



## /// (30/3/12)

Andrew said:


> Hey /// Scotty,
> Plenty of us feel the same.
> After forking out $150 per entry, plus the cost of getting the entries over to Melbourne (and judged kegs back), the cost of the awards dinner is a bit steep. And everyone I know who went to last years' dinner weren't very impressed by the tweeting diva's attempts at mc.
> Don't be surprised if a 'bring a slab/alternative dinner' for breweries gets organised for Thursday night.
> ...



Sounds like the unofficial AIBA awards dinner just turned into a prawn and porn night in an unsuspecting melbournians backyard ... Has to be within $15 cab ride from the city and I'll be there

Reckon the Gala-h dinner is a dead man walking ....


----------



## bconnery (3/4/12)

I'm heading down as well. 
I'm definitely going to be there Saturday to Wednesday night. 
Booked the Cantillon event and also the beer cocktail even at Black Pearl. 
Will be at the Beer Spectapular at least once too...


----------



## Ross (4/4/12)

/// said:


> Sounds like the unofficial AIBA awards dinner just turned into a prawn and porn night in an unsuspecting melbournians backyard ... Has to be within $15 cab ride from the city and I'll be there
> 
> Reckon the Gala-h dinner is a dead man walking ....




Personally I don't think think it's that over priced, I really enjoyed it last year even if the MCing could be improved. All you can drink (quality beer) & a good feed, plus the presentations, makes for a pretty good night.
Shame you reckon a prawn & porn night in someones backyard is preferrable to Australian brewing's biggest awards night. I'll pick up any awards you win on your behalf if you like Scotty  


cheers Ross


----------



## Wolfy (4/4/12)

Wolfy said:


> *AIBAs World Of Beer - Tastings from Around the Globe* (aka: AIBA Consumer Tasting)
> ......
> Where: The Atrium, Federation Square, When: Friday May 18, 2012. 4.00 PM 8.00 PM, Tickets: $40.00 presale. Limited tickets available at the door $45.00
> http://www.beerawards.com/index.asp


I spoke to one of the people organizing this event earlier today. It will follow the Awards Night (on Thursday) and the Industry Tasting Session on Friday afternoon.

In some ways the AIBA Consumer Tasting will be similar to the Micro Brewery Show Case. Various 'stalls' setup at the venue will feature the different beer styles (according to the AIAB's guidelines). Unlike the Micro Show Case, the entry fee gives you as many different tastings as you want. But what I'm not sure about is if you can specify the exact beer you want to taste - it might be that you're given the <insert style here> beer that is currently on tap or from just-opened bottles. It may be that the event is targeted at the average punter who does not know there are beer styles other than '_generic pub lager_' rather than people who want to try a specific beer. However there is an amazingly vast array of beer at the AIBA judging, and some of it will be presented at the Consumer tasting.


----------



## itmechanic (4/4/12)

2 of our beers will be on tap for the Tassie Pint of Origin at the Courthouse Hotel, cant wait!


----------



## /// (4/4/12)

Ross said:


> Personally I don't think think it's that over priced, I really enjoyed it last year even if the MCing could be improved. All you can drink (quality beer) & a good feed, plus the presentations, makes for a pretty good night.
> Shame you reckon a prawn & porn night in someones backyard is preferrable to Australian brewing's biggest awards night. I'll pick up any awards you win on your behalf if you like Scotty
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Cheers for the trophy lugging Ross, much appreciated. We'll agree to disagree on the value we place on $185 a head for this thing though, as obvious I'm not much one for Galah events.


----------



## Wolfy (4/4/12)

itmechanic said:


> 2 of our beers will be on tap for the Tassie Pint of Origin at the Courthouse Hotel, cant wait!


If you (and any other brewers on AHB have beers on for the GBW) give us some details, I know I'd go out of my way to try and sample them.


----------



## DU99 (5/4/12)

wonder if it's the courthouse hotel in Nth Melbournr


----------



## wakkatoo (5/4/12)

I've been to 2 events now with the supposed 'beer diva' either mc'ing or running a workshop.
First one was beer and brewer expo at the showgrounds a couple of years back. Spent the whole time talking up her husband as a chef only to have him bring out food for the first row, those in the six rows behind missed out. Then tried to describe warrnambool as a 200k's south. Put her closer to Launceston. Seriously NFI.

Last one was the ballarat beer festival. All I saw was her giggling like a school girl the entire day whilst going all doe-eyed in front of Charlie Pickering. She has been able to promote herself well, I'll give her that, but when it comes to beer knowledge, I think she comes up short, particulary when you've forked out some $$ to further your knowledge. 

(no disrespect intended, just my observations...)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/4/12)

I'll be there from 10th to 13th May. Working the Aus/NZ Spectapular during the day Friday. Attending as a punter Saturday at this stage. I may run in to some of you but wouldn't know what you look like :lol: 

I hope to get to Temple on Thursday (10th) arvo/evening.

C&B
TDA


----------



## WSC (3/5/12)

I will be staying at the Baden Powell (16,17,18th) and my beers will be flowing there along with Ross's and Burleigh.

My beers will be the Pale Ale, Summer Wheat, IPA, Stout and Vienna Lager.

The big night will be Wednesday May 16th, there will be a BBQ and chance for a chat.

I'm also booked in for the Thursday Brekkie and the Friday Brekkie.

Look forward to catching up with some AHBer's.

Really looking forward to the week..well 3 days for me....


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/5/12)

i'm taking the missus to bendigo for the weekend and we are booked in for the thurs night food and beer pairing

also just won two tickets to GABS saturday afternoon thanks to little creatures! pretty happy with that score.

-Phill


----------



## bconnery (9/5/12)

I'll be there from 12-16th. GABS Saturday and Sunday then a few events around the place Monday, Tuesday. Doing the Black pearl beer cocktails and the Cantillon event. 
Hope to catch up with many for a beer otherwise I'll just end up drinking with Ross and Pocketbeers  ...


----------



## Paul H (9/5/12)

bconnery said:


> I'll be there from 12-16th. GABS Saturday and Sunday then a few events around the place Monday, Tuesday. Doing the Black pearl beer cocktails and the Cantillon event.
> Hope to catch up with many for a beer otherwise I'll just end up drinking with Ross and Pocketbeers  ...




Bastards the lot of you :angry: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

Maybe if you worked a bit harder and stopped employing goat herders as staff, you could afford to come?


----------



## Paul H (9/5/12)

manticle said:


> Maybe if you worked a bit harder and stopped employing goat herders as staff, you could afford to come?



I've read all about hard work.......... Think it's easy beating your staff. 

Anyhow someone has to earn money to pay taxes to give handouts to keep the peasants from rioting & out from under my 4WD tyres. One more labor government to overturn & it's all good again..

Cheers

Paul


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

Do you use a staff to beat your staff or just your hands?


----------



## Paul H (9/5/12)

manticle said:


> Do you use a staff to beat your staff or just your hands?




Just my hands, they whinge about the bruises if I use a a staff. 

Anyway a staff would make me elitist & ruin the guise.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

Good to see you working with your hands. Get 'em dirty, it's the only way.

I beat my staff with my hands (usually my left) but it's my staff and I'll beat it any way I like.


----------



## Wolfy (9/5/12)

I'll be at GABS on Friday and Saturday, the Home to Pro Brewer on Monday, two Goat things on Wednesday, maybe Beer O Clock and the Closing party Friday/Sat. Feel free to say "Hi" if you like (long hair, face fuzz, usually wearing a cap) but better to do so earlier in the week, since too much social-shit makes me sick and grumpy.


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

You're not going to wear that shirt again are you?


----------



## Charst (9/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> I'll be at GABS on Friday and Saturday, the Home to Pro Brewer on Monday, two Goat things on Wednesday, maybe Beer O Clock and the Closing party Friday/Sat. Feel free to say "Hi" if you like (long hair, face fuzz, usually wearing a cap) but better to do so earlier in the week, since too much social-shit makes me sick and grumpy.




ill be at GABS saturday and Home brewer to pro also, see you then.


----------



## itmechanic (9/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> If you (and any other brewers on AHB have beers on for the GBW) give us some details, I know I'd go out of my way to try and sample them.



Morrison Brewery, Irish Red Ale and Irish Stout on tap at The Courthouse Hotel from Saturday!

Cheers!


----------



## Wolfy (9/5/12)

itmechanic said:


> Morrison Brewery, Irish Red Ale and Irish Stout on tap at The Courthouse Hotel from Saturday!


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## fcmcg (9/5/12)

I was al set to volunteer at Gabs on Fri , then a free sesh Saturday....
Missuss dropped a kichen knife on her foot 3 weeks ago and severed a tendon and the emergency op was not successfull....
So they have now booked in surgery for Fri morning....
I'm looking after our one year old....
Mrs is immobile for 48 hrs....
Am I farqued off ?
You betcha.......
Shit Farq Mutha Farka person
Following weekend , i also et to babysit as she has volunteeerd at an australian Breastfeeding thing...but oh no...she can't cancel that...i reckon she should...we could stay home and be ******* MISERABLE together....
Rant off...
F


----------



## Wolfy (10/5/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Rant off...
> F


Sounds like you could have used the free beer they were giving away last night ... but I didn't see you there.
(Hope your Missuss gets well with the next op - for both your sakes)


----------



## WSC (10/5/12)

itmechanic said:


> Morrison Brewery, Irish Red Ale and Irish Stout on tap at The Courthouse Hotel from Saturday!
> 
> Cheers!



Bacchus Brewing's (Ross) Qld Ale, Rum Porter and Red Belly Black and 4 Hearts Brewing (WSC) Pale Ale, Summer Wheat, IPA, Coal Mioners Stout and Wein Lager pouring all week at the Baden Powell in Collingwoood.


----------



## fcmcg (10/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Sounds like you could have used the free beer they were giving away last night ... but I didn't see you there.
> (Hope your Missuss gets well with the next op - for both your sakes)


Wolfy,
I didn't go last night...i was at a Westgate commitee meeting !


----------



## Wolfy (10/5/12)

Just got the GABS volunteer roster, I'll be back-stage looking after the kegs and stuff for _Container two: Malt end (left)_ at the Friday and Saturday day-time sessions, and then enjoying a beer or three at the Friday and Saturday night sessions - so come say 'hi' if you're going to be there.


----------



## Charst (10/5/12)

Container 1 Bar 2. serving in the Hoppy Beer end.


----------



## Jace89 (11/5/12)

I'm heading to the GABS tonight (Friday) and Sunday arvo/night. Would be great to have a chat to some home brewers!


----------



## tallie (11/5/12)

Finally, knock-off time and time for a beer :chug: It's been a hard afternoon watching all these GABS/GBT tweets and posts coming through!

Arriving tomorrow morning and going to both of tomorrow's GABS sessions. Will be winging it the rest of the time until Wednesday at this stage!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (11/5/12)

tallie said:


> Finally, knock-off time and time for a beer :chug: It's been a hard afternoon watching all these GABS/GBT tweets and posts coming through!
> 
> Arriving tomorrow morning and going to both of tomorrow's GABS sessions. Will be winging it the rest of the time until Wednesday at this stage!
> 
> ...



bastard


----------



## bconnery (11/5/12)

tallie said:


> Finally, knock-off time and time for a beer :chug: It's been a hard afternoon watching all these GABS/GBT tweets and posts coming through!
> 
> Arriving tomorrow morning and going to both of tomorrow's GABS sessions. Will be winging it the rest of the time until Wednesday at this stage!
> 
> ...


Kris, let's touch base during GABS. I haven't finalised the various things I'm doing during the day but want to check out some of the Pint of Origins etc. so let's make some plans at GABS, and then forget them, and make the same ones, or possibly new ones...

As a general message, if anyone is interested in catching up for a drink PM me if I don't see you around the place, or else hopefully I'll run into some of you at an event or two along the way...

Beers
A very excited bconnery


----------



## proudscum (11/5/12)

on again off again.brought ticket today and as i walked away checked it was for the sat night not the sat arvo went back and changed it.
will more than likely be wandering around in a brooklyn brewery t shirt hanging out with Alex from little creatures he is speaking at 1.30pm i believe.glad to chat.


----------



## Wolfy (11/5/12)

I posted some pics and other details from GABS in this new thread here.


----------



## tallie (11/5/12)

winkle said:


> bastard



We'll bring back photos for you winkle  



bconnery said:


> Kris, let's touch base during GABS. I haven't finalised the various things I'm doing during the day but want to check out some of the Pint of Origins etc. so let's make some plans at GABS, and then forget them, and make the same ones, or possibly new ones...



Sounds like a plan. Or multiple plans! Either way, sounds good  

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## jbowers (11/5/12)

Will be heading to the Great Norther saturday arvo/night (and probably as often as possible) to drink feral beer to my hearts content. Also going to GABS on Sunday, psyched.


----------



## Charst (11/5/12)

As previously mentioned if you see the face on the left its me. 

4 Pines T-shirt 

Hops+
Water+
Malt+
Yeast.


----------



## mudd (11/5/12)

Off to GABS evenig session tomorrow. Pumped> Have to pull up for brekkie cookin with the kids for the missus.


----------



## manticle (11/5/12)

At this stage (unconfirmed) I will be at the james squire thingamajig on Sunday 13th daytime and the station hotel/footscray thing Monday eve at 7.

Probably wearing a black t-shirt with a band name/logo on it for the squire thing. Not sure if I have to dress up fancy for the monday but otherwise shaved head if I get around to it, balding microphone if I don't, tallish, skinny, wasps tattooed on my inner forearm.

Say hello if you don't hate me, kiss me if you do. Full, with tongue.

Hands on crotch not allowed.


----------



## jayahhdee (11/5/12)

Thank my plans are now final,

GABS for the Sat arvo sessions tomorrow
Home Brewer to Pro Brewer Monday
Guide to Extreme Beers Wednesday
Beer Brekkie Thursday
System Wars Sunday

and any spare time in between spent with SWMBO while we are on leave.

NFI what I'll be wearing but if I see any one that might belong to AHB I'll say hello.


----------



## Yob (12/5/12)

Holy shit.... er... frek me ther is some good beer there

I knew it was time to leave when I paddeled the chubby bouncer on the butt...

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wolfy (12/5/12)

manticle said:


> Probably wearing a black t-shirt with a band name/logo on it for the squire thing. Not sure if I have to dress up fancy for the monday but otherwise shaved head if I get around to it, balding microphone if I don't, tallish, skinny, wasps tattooed on my inner forearm.


Black, name brand T would likely match 1/2 the people there ... arm-bugs, not so much.


----------



## fawnroux (14/5/12)

Great afternoon at GABS on Saturday afternoon. Met a whole bunch of good beer people (pun not intended). Left royal exhibition centre and headed down to Cookie for a beer before we went to Mrs Parmas for dinner. The pint we got at Cookie was the Green Flash 'Le Freak' 9.2% Belgian Tripple IPA.... I'll let you connect the dots as to where my night went from there...

Shout out to all the volunteers who made this possible, you all did a great job.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of GBW!


----------

